# post op bleeding



## cherylann.knighton (Feb 27, 2018)

hi
hoping someone could help me?
An outpatient patient had a stereotx bx then later on in the day had to go back in for post operative bleeding
CPT code 35820 shows as an inpatient code only?

the procedure performed: wound exploration under anesthesia with control of bleeding site and closure.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
thanks!!!


----------



## thomas7331 (Feb 27, 2018)

CPT 35820 is a cardiovascular procedure, I believe this code is for reoperations inside the chest cavity, such as for post-operative bleeding after an open-heart surgery, so it would make sense that this would be inpatient only.  If this procedure was just to repair bleeding at the site of the surgical incision, then a code from the integumentary section will probably be your choice, but hard to say what code without seeing the operative note.


----------

